# Bottom of Laptop breaking off and lid doesn't close properly



## alaskarj (May 24, 2013)

I'm not too sure how this happened. For the past couple of weeks, whenever I opened my laptop lid I would hear a slightly loud click and couldn't tell what it was, then all of the sudden I just open the lid and this happens. Now the lid doesn't close properly and it's also slightly wobbly. I generally take good care of my laptop so I'm not sure what must have caused this.

I'm very inexperienced when it comes to opening computers up and fixing stuff, so is it worth risking it, I mean this looks to me like not much more than a small part of the laptop breaking off and getting stuck somewhere, or should I just find a repair store and take it there.

This is a Lenovo G570 15.6 inch Laptop and I purchased it from Amazon UK in February 2012 and no longer have any warranty for it.

Any help would be highly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello,

From the image it appear that the hinge assembly is broke.

You would need to disassemble to get a better view of the problem.

There may also be some damage to the bottom cover/casing (can't really tell from the images)


----------



## kokomojo (Oct 25, 2015)

STIFF HINGE LAPTOP. I have 2014 satellite L55. hinges got stiff. unscrewed screws holding battery, removed battery and rest of screws in back cover. used piece of cardboard size of back cover and srewed screws into cardboard in same place they were in back cover just in case some were different length. 
using fingers spread back cover open at battery connection. cover would not come all the way off, probably hidden screw or something but I could see hinges. sprayed small amount of WD40 silicon, has flip up spout says
safe for plastics, tried small amount on outside cover first and it seemed to
do no harm. This did not fix. it seemed hinges and washer packed very tightly and appeared almost corroded slightly. on end of hinge shaft or pin
was about 4-6 millimeter nut. Couldn't get standard open end wrench on it due to tight quarters so used mini needle nose pliers and turned nut on each hinge counter clockwise about 1/2 turn. had to make about 8 slight partial turns to get the 1/2 turn. you can mark the top of the nut with
sharpie so you can keep track of position. This helped a lot but still a little stiff so sprayed very small amount of WD 40 silicon on shaft and washers.
This worked. loosening the nut must have let some of the silicon penetrate
into the washers and shaft. open and closed a few times and got much smoother. Watch each hinge to see if bowing out or torquing the plastic 
and adjust nut so not much torqing but still stiff enough to hold lcd in place ie not flopping around. If I do this again I may see if I can find a mini wrench or millimeter ignition wrench and grind down the sides so it fits
in tight quarters. didn't take much to turn the nut. In searching saw class action lawsuit for same problem up to 2010 models.


----------

